# 10 hp tecumseh repair manual



## hanko52

has anyone got a repair manual for a 10 hp tecumseh engine model hmsk100-159295w. having trouble with carb and govener. if you do would you please e-mail me a copy. can be pdf. thank you so much. email me at: [email protected]


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the manual you requested.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## hanko52

*repair manual*

thank you very much i believe you gave me what the doctor ordered.l thanks again


----------

